# Remove Uber logo from windshield for my protection?



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I just started driving for Uber and am now coming to terms with insurance risks that I previously didn't know about. What's worrying me is the period when you have no passenger nor are en route to one. My personal insurer Progressive which gives me a stellar rate would void my policy instantly if they somehow found out I was driving for Uber. In the state I live there aren't many options other than getting commercial insurance which would make Ubering cost-prohibitive. I'm now sitting on the fence about whether I want to take the risk or throw in the towel on Uber.

I was riding with the logo in the windshield. I don't know how strict the rules are on that. But as a rule of thumb is it best to not use the logo? If there is an accident during Uber period 1, witnesses could report seeing the Uber logo in your windshield which may force your insurance company to investigate with Uber to find out if you are in fact a driver with them. Worse case scenario, some kid jumps out in front of your car, you hit him and put him the hospital or worse. You have no passenger and are not en route to one. You are driving to a different location to find fares. A crowd of witnesses sees the accident and reports the Uber sign on your windshield to the cops. This now becomes part of the police report. Uber's coverage under this period is limited and will not be sufficient for all the kid's medical bills. You can try filing a claim with your personal insurance and denying you were with Uber but the witness reports mention the logo in the window and your insurance company investigates and finds out that you were driving for them. Your insurance company drops you when they find out you drove for Uber. His parents sue you. You're now filing bankruptcy.

I really wanted to continue Ubering. While I'm not going to get rich doing this, $15-16/hr with very flexible schedule is still a better alternative to getting a temp job which would likely pay less and you'd have a restrictive schedule. I wouldn't want to do this for more than a couple months at most. I just need to get out of a hole and pay some bills until something better comes along. I'm really torn on whether I can fathom the risk. Most likely, as a driver that has never had a major at fault accident and spotless driving record, it's very unlikely anything could happen in the next few months. But there's that peace of mind factor.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I've NEVER put the "U" up for everyone to see and I never will. Pax have enough info on you to realize you're their driver unless they're brain dead.

Now, you have the idiots like Randy "Gooberman" Shear that actually put's up Uber signs with his Youtube channel and invite codes on his vehicles along with lighted "U's", but he's possible getting payed by Uber for being an Uber Evangelist. I choose not to advertise for these a$$holes.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Muki said:


> I just started driving for Uber and am now coming to terms with insurance risks that I previously didn't know about. What's worrying me is the period when you have no passenger nor are en route to one. My personal insurer Progressive which gives me a stellar rate would void my policy instantly if they somehow found out I was driving for Uber. In the state I live there aren't many options other than getting commercial insurance which would make Ubering cost-prohibitive. I'm now sitting on the fence about whether I want to take the risk or throw in the towel on Uber.
> 
> I was riding with the logo in the windshield. I don't know how strict the rules are on that. But as a rule of thumb is it best to not use the logo? If there is an accident during Uber period 1, witnesses could report seeing the Uber logo in your windshield which may force your insurance company to investigate with Uber to find out if you are in fact a driver with them. Worse case scenario, some kid jumps out in front of your car, you hit him and put him the hospital or worse. You have no passenger and are not en route to one. You are driving to a different location to find fares. A crowd of witnesses sees the accident and reports the Uber sign on your windshield to the cops. This now becomes part of the police report. Uber's coverage under this period is limited and will not be sufficient for all the kid's medical bills. You can try filing a claim with your personal insurance and denying you were with Uber but the witness reports mention the logo in the window and your insurance company investigates and finds out that you were driving for them. Your insurance company drops you when they find out you drove for Uber. His parents sue you. You're now filing bankruptcy.
> 
> I really wanted to continue Ubering. While I'm not going to get rich doing this, $15-16/hr with very flexible schedule is still a better alternative to getting a temp job which would likely pay less and you'd have a restrictive schedule. I wouldn't want to do this for more than a couple months at most. I just need to get out of a hole and pay some bills until something better comes along. I'm really torn on whether I can fathom the risk. Most likely, as a driver that has never had a major at fault accident and spotless driving record, it's very unlikely anything could happen in the next few months. But there's that peace of mind factor.


I stopped reading when you admitted you are driving Uber with personal insurance. That is not smart. Get insurance that covers TNCs.

Don't expect any driver here that is following the rules to be sympathetic.

You can't undo one stupid thing (driving without insurance) by doing another (removing trade dress).


----------



## PIPPYK (Aug 29, 2015)

IF YOU PICK-UP AT THE JOHN WAYNE AIRPORT YOU MUST HAVE A UBER LOGO IN YOUR WINDSHIELD. THE AIRPORT SHERIFF INFORMED ME WITHOUT THE LOGO I WOULD BE SUBJECT TO A AUTOMATIC $1000.00 FINE. ALSO DO NOT PICK UP ANY PASSENGERS FROM THE DEPARTURE LEVEL OR THE FINE WOULD ALSO BE THE SAME...INFORM PASSENGERS THEY MUST GO DOWN TO THE ARRIVAL LEVEL FOR YOU TO PICK THEM UP*. *JUST WARNING YOU !!! OF COURSE YOU CAN ALWAYS DROP OFF PASSENGERS AT THE DEPARTURE LEVEL.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego they impound the car. You also get the $1000 ticket plus the add on fees of $385 for the new court house.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Suppose I quit driving for Uber tomorrow(I've only done 3 shifts so far) and delete my app and have Uber deactivate me from their system. And 5 months from now I got in a car accident. Are insurance agencies able to deny any claims just because you _were _on Uber, even months ago? Admittedly, I just didn't know this was an issue, I thought that as long as Uber covers you during the rideshare activities that it's irrelevant to your personal insurer. Every six months I have to renew my policy. If I last drove Uber before my new policy period, am I then safe? IOW, if I drove for Uber 5 months but my policy renewed last month, can I still be denied coverage if an accident happens due to having been on Uber? What I wonder is how long in the past would you had to have quit ride sharing for it to no longer matter to insurance companies?

I know these are specific question and some will of course say that contact your insurance agency for the details. But for obvious reasons I don't want to start asking my insurer a bunch of detailed questions about Uber and get red flagged. Maybe someone here has experience in underwriting or has been through something like this before and can shed some light.


----------

